# Lightweight cranks and SR11



## jsmst32 (Sep 29, 2004)

I was just wondering how campy SR11 works with light weight cranks like THM Clavicula or even the new AX Morpheus? I hear that Liquigas uses the SiSL Hollograms from Canondale with the SR11. 

If anyone hear is running one of these cranks with SR11, what chainrings are being used?


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

I did see a pic in Velonews.com, of a Liquigas team bike. They were using Campy 11sp chainrings on their Cannondale crankset. 

Isn't the "spyder" on the Hollowgram cranks replaceable separately from the crankarms? Cannondale must make a spyder with 135mm BCD (Campy standard).

note those Cannondale cranks are made for BB30 bottom bracket only.


----------



## boarder1995 (May 9, 2006)

My new Zipp Vumas have their new 11psd chainrings, so more manufacturers are offering 11psd items. Otherwise, I've read many haven't had any issues with 10spd rings with 11spd.


----------

